# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Gratis download zelftest brochure

## peteroomens

Vooral lage [rugklachten, maar ook heup-, knie- en enkelklachten, blijken vaak met de houding te maken te hebben. Wordt er tijdens het onderzoek een oorzaak gevonden, dan zal de (huis)arts een behandeling en/of medicijnen adviseren. Lastiger wordt het wanneer geen oorzaak gevonden wordt. Zo'n klacht dreigt dan al gauw atypisch en op termijn zelfs chronisch te worden. Vanuit mijn praktijk heb ik een zelftest brochure geschreven om de volgende reden:

patiënt kan zelf testen waarbij, hoe en wanneer de klachten verergeren enkan dit daardoor beter aan arts en behandelaar uitleggen.
Hier is deze brochure is gratis te downloaden.

*Waarschuwing:* deze brochure vervangt de dokter niet!

Succes, groet,
Peter.

----------

